# Porter Cable 7" Shaper - Portland OR CL



## Nogoingback (Dec 16, 2019)

7" Metal Shaper
					

Very nice Rare Porter cable 7" metal shaper with vairable speed, model AS-7 metal shaper. Everything works as it should comes with tool holder and original vice.



					portland.craigslist.org


----------



## ErichKeane (Dec 16, 2019)

Heh, I've been keeping an eye on that one for about a week or so.  I think it was originally listed at $1200.  Hard to justify something like that (even just the floor space), since it would simply be on keyway cutting duty.


----------



## 81husky (Dec 16, 2019)

Justify is over rated. Looks like a neat little unit.


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 17, 2019)

ErichKeane said:


> Heh, I've been keeping an eye on that one for about a week or so.  I think it was originally listed at $1200.  Hard to justify something like that (even just the floor space), since it would simply be on keyway cutting duty.



But so much fun...


----------



## ErichKeane (Jan 1, 2020)

Ugg... down to $800 now.  It is REALLY hard to not just drive there and pick it up now...


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 1, 2020)

i'm about to drive to Oregon


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 1, 2020)

Man that is a gem.


----------



## eeler1 (Jan 1, 2020)

I see ad has ‘expired’.  So...............?


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Wow $800! The last one I seen local on Craigslist a few days ago it was listed for $2450 and it wasn't even a complete unit!


----------



## ErichKeane (Jan 1, 2020)

eeler1 said:


> I see ad has ‘expired’.  So...............?


It was reposted instead of bumped : https://portland.craigslist.org/clk/tls/d/vancouver-7-metal-shaper/7048024733.html


----------



## eeler1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Dang, I’ve got a shaper, but at some price, that’s looking pretty good even to me.


----------

